# Alvidar ?



## sandy with hypothyroid (Mar 18, 2007)

Hello everybody, I have hypo thyroid and I have gained so much and I have a hard time losing it! I need help too! Is anyone familiar with Alvidar?

Sandy


----------



## Aunty Body (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm not familiar with Alvidar, but my husband mentioned a "supplement" he saw for sale in our local Walmart a year or so ago.

There are so many things that could be going on, the most important thing I think needs to be done is to get a good thyroid doctor---not just an endo. who has seen some thyroid patients, and who really focuses on diabetes patients.

The other thing is to educate yourself as much as possible. There are new "standards" for the treatment of thyroid disease, and I've found that I had to find out for myself what could be going on, so I knew if the doctor I was seeing knew what he was doing...


----------

